# Software > OpenWrt >  OpenWRT goes Bullet

## acoul

Πηγή



> [email protected] /home/zoobab [1]$ telnet 192.168.0.42
> Trying 192.168.0.42... 
> Connected to 192.168.0.42. 
> Escape character is '^]'. 
> === IMPORTANT ============================ 
> Use 'passwd' to set your login password 
> this will disable telnet and enable SSH 
> ------------------------------------------ 
> 
> ...

----------


## yorgos

Ο Μάστορας  ::

----------


## commando

> Ο Μάστορας




```
[email protected]
```

Ο Ηλιος ανατελει παλι απο Πολωνια...αντε να δουμε acoul ποσο τουμπανο θα το φτασεις..

----------


## yorgos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από yorgos
> 
> Ο Μάστορας 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [email protected]
> ...



For the record Ο "Μάστορας" είναι Βέλγος  ::

----------


## Danimoth

::  
GG.

----------


## tk2

Αφιερωμένο σε όσους έχουν πρόβλημα με την αυξημένη κατανάλωση ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας από το PC τους που λειτουργεί όλο το 24ωρο ως κατεβαστήρι.

Διαβάζοντας το https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=6514 έκανα μερικές δοκιμές για χρήση ενός bullet που βρέθηκε στα χέρια μου σε δίκτυο bittorrent.

Η συσκευή αυτή καθεαυτή δεν διαθέτει αρκετή μνήμη για να τρέξει την εφαρμογή πελάτη bittorrent, ούτε αποθηκευτικό χώρο για τα διαμοιραζόμενα αρχεία.

Μπορεί όμως με χρήση καταλλήλων αρθρωμάτων πυρήνα (nfs, loop) να αναρτήσει συστήματα αρχείων από παρακείμενη συσκευή δικτυακής αποθήκευσης που υποστηρίζει το πρωτόκολο NFS, καθώς και να χρησιμοποιήσει ως επιπλέον (εικονική) μνήμη κάποιο αρχείο του δίσκου της παραπάνω συσκευής αποθήκευσης.

Μετά από όλα αυτά τα προκαταρκτικά, η εφαρμογή rtorrent αναλαμβάνει τη διαμοίραση των αρχείων στο δίκτυο.



```
[email protected]:/tmp# df -h
Filesystem                Size      Used Available Use% Mounted on
rootfs                    1.5M      1.5M         0 100% /
/dev/root                 1.5M      1.5M         0 100% /rom
tmpfs                     6.7M      1.2M      5.5M  18% /tmp
tmpfs                   512.0k         0    512.0k   0% /dev
mini_fo:/tmp/root         1.5M      1.5M         0 100% /tmp/root
/dev/mtdblock3            1.3M    852.0k    492.0k  63% /jffs
mini_fo:/jffs             1.5M      1.5M         0 100% /
192.168.1.9:/tmp/exported
                         17.6G     11.6G      5.1G  69% /tmp/NFSmnt

[email protected]:/tmp# cat /proc/swaps
Filename                       Type            Size    Used    Priority
/dev/loop0                     partition       20472   312     -4


[email protected]:/tmp# free
              total         used         free       shared      buffers
  Mem:        13672         9104         4568            0          148
 Swap:        20472          312        20160
Total:        34144         9416        24728
```

Από τα παραπάνω φαίνεται πως το bullet των δοκιμών μου διαθέτει πλέον έξτρα μνήμη 20 MB και αποθηκευτικό χώρο 17 GB.
Φυσικά άλλος, αντί της χρήσης του bullet ως πελάτη δικτύου bittorrent, θα μπορούσε να το χρησιμοποιήσει παρόμοια για άλλες εφαρμογές, όπως δημιουργία απομακρυσμένου αντιγράφου ασφαλείας δίσκου (με το πρόγραμμα rsync), επιτήρηση καλής λειτουργίας συσκευών και εφαρμογών (πρόγραμμα nagios), ψηφιακό τηλεφωνικό κέντρο ή αυτόματος τηλεφωνητής (πρόγραμμα asterisk), εξυπηρετητής ιστοσελίδων (πρόγραμμα lighttpd ή mini-httpd) και ό,τι άλλο εξυπηρετεί τις ανάγκες του.



Σημειώνω ότι όλα τα προαναφερόμενα δεν προϋποθέτουν χρήση των ασυρμάτων δυνατοτήτων της συσκευής. Μπορούν δηλαδή όλα τα παραπάνω να γίνονται ενσύρματα. Επίσης για τα παραπάνω μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί κάποια συσκευή nanostation ή picostation αντί του bullet.

Αν κάποιος θελήσει να επαναλάβει τις δοκιμές και χρειάζεται βοήθεια για να ξεκινήσει, ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.

----------


## Nikiforos

Αυτά που αναφέρεις μπορουν να γίνουν και σε άλλες συσκευές που φοράνε το openWRT, δλδ πχ στο Rs και Rspro, ακόμα και σε Rb's αν τα flasharoume με OpenWRT! φυσικά η φτηνοτερη λυση ειναι το bullet αν το θελουμε για τον λογο που αναφέρεις. Εγώ εχω Rspro και δουλευω asterisk και τα αλλα τα δουλευω σε NAS server που εχει σκληρό δισκο και μικρη κατανάλωση και δεν τα εχω φορτώσει στο openwrt. Πάντως παπαδες κανει ορεξη να εχεις... να συμπληρωσω πως στα αλλα πχ στο Rsrpo, μπορουμε να κανουμε mount καρτα microSD και να φορτωνουμε εκει οτι θελουμε και ετσι να εχουμε μπολικο αποθηκευτικο χωρο. Με το bullet που ριχνεις τα αρχεια?

----------

